# هل يمكن ظهور خانة الحاله فى الملف الشخص فى المشاركات بدلاً من  البروفيل فقط



## Alexander.t (21 ديسمبر 2014)

هل يمكن ظهور خانة الحاله فى الملف الشخص فى المشاركات بدلاً من  البروفيل الشخصى فقط ؟


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن بس هتاخذ حيز كبير لو كان النص طويل..


----------



## Alexander.t (24 يناير 2015)

My Rock قال:


> ممكن بس هتاخذ حيز كبير لو كان النص طويل..



ممكن نحدد عدد الحروف


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 يناير 2015)

substr () او mb_substr()  عشان التكويد


----------

